# Cauliflower and Manchego fritters



## Gravy Queen (Mar 20, 2014)

Made these recently , cauliflower and manchego fritters with a romesco sauce , a keeper.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 21, 2014)

Gravy Queen said:


> Made these recently , cauliflower and manchego fritters with a romesco sauce , a keeper.


Looks tasty. What are manchego fritters and what is romesco sauce?


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 21, 2014)

romesco is a sauce usually made of red peppers, tomatoes, etc.  there are many versions.  First saw it on a Giada show, this is a Spanish sauce known to be from some place that starts with a T .  my short term memory is in full swing.

Not quite a marinara as it has more red peppers but... 

same same but different...    (and I'll tell you the story of that expression later)


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 21, 2014)

Actually I'm interested in the recipe for the cauliflower and marengo fritters!


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh my goodness, that looks good!   Will you please share your recipe, Gravy Queen? I love cauliflower - it's one of my favorite veggies and it's so versatile. I may have to sub another cheese for the manchego, but I'm sure I could put together the romesco sauce.  Boy oh boy that looks yummy.  Thank you for sharing. 

And I want that gorgeous wooden serving board!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 21, 2014)

If we all can't wait for GQ to come back and let us in on her recipe, I'm sure we can calm our taste buds with something from Google. LOTS of hits when I did a search. After all, cauliflower is the new potato! So many choices, so little "oomph" to do. I bet you could use any cheese you like too, although I do like Manchego. If given a choice just to snack on though, I pick Iberico. It's more of the younger sister of Manchego - a little softer, a little milder...and more likely to get lost in this recipe because it is.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 22, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Looks tasty. What are manchego fritters and what is romesco sauce?


Manchego is a Spanish sheeps milk cheese


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 22, 2014)

*good read*

Here is the web site for this cheese.  Interesting.

manchego-cheese

They also show substitutes that can be used depending on which manchego you need for your recipe.  That gives you an idea on what the different ones taste like.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 23, 2014)

The recipe is from Olive food magazine , if you can't see the attached pic I will write it up no problem . Manchego is a wonderful Spanish cheese and Romesco sauce is a Spanish sauce made with almonds and peppers . Well worth a try


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you, Gravy Queen.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 30, 2014)

dragnlaw said:


> romesco .....a Spanish sauce known to be from some place that starts with a T . my short term memory is in full swing.


IIRC - Tarragona, (one of the provinces of Cataluña - north east side of the mainland below the French border). Had it a lot of romesco sauce in Menorca on virtually anything - even eggs for breakfast which was a bit much for me given that mornings and I do NOT go well together. (Food in the Balearics owes a lot to food from Cataluña does the local language)


----------



## taxlady (Mar 30, 2014)

The times I was in Mallorca, breakfast was espresso or café au lait, rolls, goat butter, and jam, sometimes cheese. Suited me just fine. I'm not a morning person either MC.


----------

